

Advanced programming languages - gnosis
http://matt.might.net/articles/best-programming-languages/#

======
teabee89
No Go => no read :)

~~~
stephen_mcd
A couple of points:

\- The article's intention is to illustrate languages the reader hasn't used
before. The fact your favourite language isn't listed there is all the more
reason to give it a read.

\- At the language level, I wouldn't classify Go as advanced at all, in fact
it's quite the opposite, and this is likely a large factor in why it appeals
to you.

